
Ask HN: Being an Open Source Nomad, Can I Buy You Coffee? Just Moved to Bay Area - marknadal
I want to hear your story of why and how you live in the Bay Area. I am near Stanford, raised VC funding for Open Source, wanting to meet interesting people, get advice on how to survive with the area being expensive, and what the best meetups or events are to attend.
======
Top19
If you get a chance look into the book “Status Update” from Yale University
Press. It’s an ethnography of the San Francisco tech scene from 2006-2010.
There are a lot of people featured in that book who make some cringey, highly
embarrassing mistakes. It will at least save you from those.

[https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300176728/status-
update](https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300176728/status-update)

~~~
arsalanb
I'm not OP, but this sounds amazing, thanks.

